# Ogólne > Badania >  Niski poziom leukocytów a szczepienie dziecka?

## angelbart

Witam, bardzo proszę o pomoc i interpretację wyników badań- morfologii u mojego 3-miesięcznego synka (waga 7,5kg, przybiera szybko na wadze, zelazo 62 norma 33-193). Niestety Pani doktor nie udzieliła mi zadnych objasnien i dlatego bardzo się martwię ze cos jest nie tak. Zalecono przyjmowanie żelaza. Leukocyty 4,6 (5-20); erytrocyty 3,5 (3,8-4,9), hemoglobina 10,4 (9,5-13), hematokryt 30 (34-41),MCV 86 (73-84), MCH 30 (24,5-29), neutrofile 0,87 (1,5 - 7). Pozostałe w normie. Nie wiem czy w takim wypadku z obnizoną odpornością powinnam szczepić dziecko poniewaz własnie zbliza się termin kolejnej dawki Infarixu. Bardzo prosze o interpretacje powyzszych danych. Czy podawanie zelaza to dobre rozwiąanie gdy poziom zelaza jest w normie?Czy zelazo wpływa/może wpłynąć na podwyzszenie ilości białych krwinek?

----------


## Krzysztof

Takie wyniki nie sugerują zaburzeń odporności. Rzeczywiście, ilość leukocytów jest poniżej normy, jednak nie jest to przeciwwskazaniem do szczepienia - takie wyniki spotyka się u zdrowych, prawidłowo rozwijających się niemowląt. Pozdrawiam

----------

